# Baron group buy



## cd18524 (Dec 26, 2006)

THERE IS NOW AN OPEN GROUP BUY IN PROGRESS FOR THE BARONS.  IT ENDS JAN. 5TH.  

I Would there be any interest in a group buy on just Barons?  I know BB doesn't offer an additional discount for a "group buy" but with the multiple kits discount it could be beneficial.

Chris


----------



## Oahunative (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Chris ... The Baron is my favorite, count me in for 10 kits in copper.

Keep me informed if this happens.

Thanks


----------



## woodpens (Dec 26, 2006)

In light of CSU's change in nib shape on the Jr. Gent and Jr. Statesman, count me in.


----------



## kenwc (Dec 26, 2006)

Same here. Count me in. Keep us posted.


----------



## tseger (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been wanting to try a baron. I would be interested in some. Let me know if this is a go.  Tim


----------



## gerryr (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm in.  I was going to order a bunch of them anyway, but I don't them immediately.


----------



## LEAP (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been wanting to try the Baron, count me in.


----------



## jtate (Dec 26, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## mariner (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, count me in too.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />In light of CSU's change in nib shape on the Jr. Gent and Jr. Statesman, count me in.



Me to.


----------



## rgundersen (Dec 26, 2006)

Would give them a shot to see the difference.


----------



## Jerryconn (Dec 26, 2006)

Count me in for 10 to 20 in various platings


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm interested. Thanks,
Gary


----------



## airrat (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



im up for it.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 26, 2006)

Definitely interested.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm in for about a couple of dozen.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 26, 2006)

lm interested too.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 27, 2006)

me too


----------



## Trapshooter (Dec 27, 2006)

I am interested


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be interested also-quantity depends on pricing. 

Mike


----------



## Ligget (Dec 27, 2006)

Me too, what about Sedonas?[]


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm interested also!
Qty depends on pricing.


----------



## whatwoodido (Dec 27, 2006)

I would be in for 20 or so for the pen classes I teach.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 27, 2006)

I already have a pile, but depending on the discount, may try some platings I normally don't go with.

Also wondering if there may be any interest in the Sierra Vista? I know it is not offered and there are an aweful lot of Baron Choices, but this is one pen I need but don't really feel like paying full price since I can normally get the regular Sierras down the street from me at Berea at a discount.


----------



## panini (Dec 27, 2006)

Put me in for Barons.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 27, 2006)

I would also like to order some of the barons as well....finished up my first one this past weekend, and it was a breeze to put together...was impressed with the kit....

Can we get the bushings in the order as well???  How about extra brass??

I would like to get a Sedona or two if it is going to be on the list....


----------



## cd18524 (Dec 27, 2006)

It looks like there is enough interest to take the next step.  I will call BB today and see if he is prepared for something like this and get his thoughts.  If I do this drill bits, bushings, and extra tubes will be included.  I will ship international as long as extra shipping is paid.  I will post this evening after I talk to BB.  Thanks.

Chris


----------



## keithz (Dec 27, 2006)

I would interested.

keithz


----------



## imagine (Dec 27, 2006)

Me too also even[]


----------



## DocStram (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## woodmarc (Dec 27, 2006)

Count me in for some of them there Barons. They are by far my favorite pen to turn.


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm in too.
Andy


----------



## elody21 (Dec 28, 2006)

ME TOO!!!


----------



## cd18524 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I talked to BB and he gave his blessing.  Here are my thoughts on this, any input, suggestions, or the like are appreciated.  Doing a group buy with AS is a little different than CSUSA.  We need to get 50 of the specific style to get the reduced price.  For this reason I don't want to do this and have people send me money and then find out we won't have enough Satin Nickel Rollerballs to get the discount.  What I would like to do is open this up and close it, say Jan 5th.  I will have an order format and you can order the pens you choose.  Then when it is closed I will determine which kits we were able to achieve a worthwhile discount on and let people know, if they still want to order I will send a total including shipping, Ins, and paypal fees if that is your method of choice.  If we do it this way I imagine I can add a few different pens in to the selection and if we hit the mark we can order them and if not then oh well.
What do you think?

Chris


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd18524_
> <br />...We need to get 50 of the specific style to get the reduced price...



Chris,
I am surprised that we need to get 50 of each style.  Bill's website states "You can "Mix & Match" for quantity pricing ...".  The only exceptions he lists are for the Cigar and 24K Slimlines.  

I am definitely in for some Barons and maybe Perfect Fit's additional kits are added.

Thanks for undertaking this.


----------



## cd18524 (Dec 28, 2006)

> I am surprised that we need to get 50 of each style. Bill's website states "You can "Mix & Match" for quantity pricing ...". The only exceptions he lists are for the Cigar and 24K Slimlines.



Dave - I am an idiot.  I did not see that information before, I just assumed it was per kit.

Let's disregard my last post since we will have 50 no problem.  I will set up a format and get this going today.

Chris


----------



## LanceD (Dec 28, 2006)

You may want to confirm this with BB but this is from his website.



We have assigned a kit number to each of these kits in order to avoid any confusion when ordering.  These kit numbers do not appear in the Berea Hardwoods catalog and were assigned by us to simplify the ordering process. Just Click on the kit name to order that kit.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
"You can "Mix & Match" for quantity pricing except where noted below:"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Please note:
The $1.70 24k and chrome slimline kits, the $3.75 cigar kits, the BHW-065 and
the BHW-066 7mm Round Top European and the BHW-298 Olympia pens are not counted with regards to quantity pricing.


----------



## oldsmokey (Dec 28, 2006)

Count me in also.


----------



## seht (Dec 28, 2006)

Count me in also!


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd be in for a hand full.
Rob


----------



## gtanajewski (Dec 31, 2006)

Have never turned a Baron, but might want to do so. Where can I find a picture? Could not find a listing of the Baron at Berea Harwoods


----------



## jersey (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtanajewski_
> <br />Have never turned a Baron, but might want to do so. Where can I find a picture? Could not find a listing of the Baron at Berea Harwoods


http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Berea_Hardwoods_Pen_Kit_Images.htm
just scroll down about a 1/4 of the page.


----------



## mrplace (Dec 31, 2006)

Darn, I almost missed this one. depending on discount/final cost, I am in for 10-20 kits total. 

Will this include fountain kits also?


----------



## Awoodfan (Dec 31, 2006)

I would be in for 10 Perfect fits.

Ron


----------

